
Show HN: Find Places to Promote Your WordPress Products - mikemayhem3030
http://outreachlistwp.com/
======
mikemayhem3030
Marketing your WordPress Plugins and Theme is hard. If you're a developer,
marketing may not be your strong point. Outreach List WP gives you the tools
to promote your products easier

